# Ask Dial an Exchange(DAE) Forum



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2021)

Is this forum still relevant? It seems the company may not exist or has changed names all together to 7Acess? There was a new post in there today but the last post was in November 2020. In all of 2020 it looks like only three new threads were created along with 14 posts. Two of those threads and four posts look like they were posted to the wrong forum. There are also only about 250 total threads ever started. Does it make sense to keep this forum around or just merge it into the Exchanging forum?

Perhaps eliminating the forum could make way for something new? What that new thing would be? Who knows...


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 12, 2021)

likely not, ill see about merging all the threads into the exchanging forum.


----------

